# Problem mit dem einbinden von Bibliotheken, die sich gegenseitig verwenden



## LordZed (20. Jul 2009)

Hallo! Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer EnterpriseApplication die fremd übernommen wurde und die ich jetzt installieren soll.

Ich habe im Prinzip 3 Bibliotheken mit mehreren JAR-Files und mein Web-Projekt. Die Bibliotheken sind abhängig voneinander und müssen im Web-Projekt eingebunden werden, da sie dort ebenfalls verwendet werden. Ich dachte mir das jetzt so, dass ich ja einfach alle JAR-Files ins LIB-Verzeichnis des Web-Projektes stecken könnte und dass es das dann tun sollte, aber irgendwie tut es das nicht. Leider tuts auch mein lokaler WebSphere Application Server gerade nicht, sonst würde ich euch die Fehlermeldung posten  Ich versuch ihn wieder hin zu kriegen. :rtfm:

Bis dahin einfach die folgende Frage:
Wenn ich eine Bibliothek habe, die bestimmte Klassen einer anderen Bibliothek verwendet: reicht es da, wenn ich die einfach zusammen ins LIB-Verzeichnis meines Web-Projektes schmeiße?


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2009)

> Wenn ich eine Bibliothek habe, die bestimmte Klassen einer anderen Bibliothek verwendet: reicht es da, wenn ich die einfach zusammen ins LIB-Verzeichnis meines Web-Projektes schmeiße?


Ja, im allgemeinen schon, Probleme können zB. bestimmte (uralte) XML libs machen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass dies nicht der Fall.


----------



## LordZed (20. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ja, im allgemeinen schon, Probleme können zB. bestimmte (uralte) XML libs machen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass dies nicht der Fall.


Alles klar danke, dann vermute ich mal, liegt der Fehler an einer anderen Ecke  Dann werde ich mal weitersuchen!


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2009)

Bekommst du denn ClassNotFoundExceptions?


----------



## LordZed (20. Jul 2009)

Nein wenn ich mich nicht irre konnte er in einer Klasse eine Methode nicht finden, obwohl sowohl Klasse als auch Methode existieren.


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2009)

Klingt komisch, manchmal fehlen in der falschen Version der lib eben Klassen/Methoden.


----------

